# Mobile Bay rigs



## Earl (Dec 22, 2007)

New to fishing the area...can anyone give any tips on fishing the nearby rigs at the mouth of the Bay? What's biting and when?

Thanks,


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

From April to October you can expect to find trout and reds. Try croakers andlive shrimp. I would think sheepheadare there now or in the next few weeks andthere should be plenty of flounder there in late fall.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Ever see any tripletail (blackfish) there? Used to catch the heck out of them around channel markers. Do they get up around rigs too?

:usaflag


----------



## SimpleMan67 (Aug 27, 2009)

> *flappininthebreeze (3/8/2010)*Ever see any tripletail (blackfish) there? Used to catch the heck out of them around channel markers. Do they get up around rigs too?
> 
> :usaflag


I've caught one off a rig before but I have better luck on the tripletails around smaller isolated cover (i.e. floating debris, channel markers, lone pilings, etc). Grass mats offshore will hold some nice tripletails also.


----------

